# Liability



## jdp29 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a question.  I do not own a Martial Arts school but have been asked to put on some seminars in some local MA schools.  What are my options for covering myself with insurance?  What type do you reccommend, and who do you recommend?  Do I need it is the Martial Arts school has thier own?

Thanks

DOug


----------

